

Mobile bad bots running across most top mobile operators - lonewolf3
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=16732

======
SixSigma
How does one discriminate? If they are identifiable, why is there no process
to inform what sound like victims?

68% bad bot traffic is an incredibly high figure. 68% of what? Not absolute
bandwidth surely.

The 23% of Web traffic would encourage me to do something about it instead of
campaigning against my users watching films.

